# Padron 3000 Cigar Review - What a difference some time makes



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

After 6 months in my humi, This cigar from the same lot was MUCH better! Strong, but very smooth. I will buy these again, but cure them in the box ...

Read the full review here: Padron 3000 Cigar Review - What a difference some time makes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice review one of the few Non Cubans i smoke and like Thanks for sharing!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Always have a box on hand for friends
A great 3-4 dollar cigar


----------

